# Guitarmageddon 2008 Cook Scarrow Verreault



## sammo (Dec 9, 2007)

Found this on my space here
www.myspace.com/jrscarrow
three of saskatoons best guitarists unite...
should be crazy....



It's been said for many years that "there is something in the water of Saskatoon," as It has bread some of Canada's best guitarists. So what happens when you take 3 of Canada's Best Blues Roots & Rock Guitarists and put them together in a Band...? And when they're three generations of guitarists to have recorded albums on labels in the U.S.A, who all hail from the cold prairie town of Saskatoon, and just happen to be friends....You Get Guitarmageddon... Jordan Cook, Curtis Scarrow and Shaun Verreault bring you "GUITARMAGEDDON" 

Shaun Verreault: 
Guitarist/Singer/Song writer/Producer: The front man of Wide Mouth Mason since their beginning in 1995. They have released seven albums, and received two Juno nominations, two gold records, two radio music awards, and they hosted the Prairie Music Awards. They have toured with such acts as the Rolling Stones, AC/DC and The Guess Who. Not since Joni Mitchell has there been a Saskatoon artist accomplish as much, both in Canada and internationally. Featured in the motion picture "The Recruit" with Al Pacino and Colin Farrell, Shaun is currently working on Wide Mouth Mason's newest album, as well as his second solo record. From touring China to the Monteux Jazzfest, and all of North America, Shaun is a world class artist who brings his magic touch wherever he happens to perform. 

Jordan Cook: 
Guitarist/Singer/Song writer/Producer: Has been making headlines for many years since he started playing guitar at the age of 2, and professionally across Canada by the young age of 8. At 13, Cook was the youngest to be profiled in MacLean's Magazine "100 Canadians to Watch" issue. He was declared the revelation of Switzerland's Monteux Jazz Festival in 1999, where he played with musical legends such as BB King, Edgar Winter, Taj Mahal and Van Morrison. He Signed a record deal with Epic/Sony records in America at age of 17, and he was the first Canadian rock artist to tour across China. Jeff Healey has said Jordan is "one of the best guitar players in the world today" and when asked on the major world radio program, "Rockline," Edgar Winter said his favorite MUST SEE guitar player is, "JORDAN COOK". Now at 24, Cook is soon to release his 4th album which includes players such as Ben Shepherd (Soundgarden) and Matt Chamberlain (Pearl Jam, David Bowie, Elton John) as well ace producers The Matrix (Korn, Avril Lavigne) Howard Bilerman (Arcade Fire) and Paul Ebersold (3 Doors Down, Saliva). 

Curtis Scarrow: 
Guitarist/Lap Steel/Producer: Has been playing Blues, Rockabilly and roots guitar professionally for over 20 years.He has a part of many bands, albums, and tours including Harpdog Brown & the Bloodhounds, Big Dave McLean, Pinetop Perkins, The ScarrowTones, Nicole Lishka, Nigel Mack, Suzy Vinnick, Pete Turland, The Pathetic Fools, The Carson Cole Band, and Robert Tycholis's first band. He headlined the legendary Waterfront Blues Festival with Harpdog Brown in Portland and toured North America for many years. He recorded and produced 2 albums in Portland and Vancouver, and at the age 22 was the first Saskatoon Blues Guitarist on an American Record Label. Curtis was the first to have Jordan come up on stage and jam for the very first time, Co-wrote and Co-produced many of Jordan's early albums, and even played with Jordan on many of his early tours in Canadian Blues Bars. Curtis has influenced a style that is his own, and many players who have had the opportunity to see him play have taken notice. Nicknamed Jr.Scarrow by the legendary Big Dave Mclean, He is currently working on the Scarrowtones first album with his guitarist father Doug Scarrow. 

For Further Guitarmageddon Info Please Check The Following Websites... 

www.myspace.com/jrscarrow 

www.widemouthmason.com 

www.jordancook.com


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

That's kind of ironic, here in the States Guitarmageddon is a yearly contest run by Guitar Center to determine the best guitarist in the contest. It generally lasts for a few months in the Spring and uses a playoff format to determine the winner. I tried out a couple of years ago but I didn't get anywhere. It's kind of like American Idol for guitarists. It's mostly for young shredders, old blues players like me generally don't fare too well.


----------



## sammo (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey yeah I know about the guitar centre contest, I think 1997 is the earliest these guys played under the name guitarmageddon. If you ever saw their show, you would see that is just that, guitarmageddon, they play every kind of guitar and guitar music you can imagine, kinda taking off where the 3 guitar bands of the 60s/70s left off..


----------

